# Doch wohl nicht zuletzt



## espe777

I've got to translate the following sentence into Spanish. Could anyone help me? I don't mind if you tell me the translation in English:

_Doch wohl nicht zuletzt zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot_

Thank you!


----------



## heidita

Espe, es la costumbre que pongas tu intento primero.

Kannst Du Deinen Versuch zuerst veröffentlichen?


----------



## Words

Not only to secure their lion's share, the court of Munich first of all declared sole competence and later on the death of Hitler in october of 1956.

Try using that for now, until we can all work out a better version


----------



## espe777

I haven't written my attemp because I hadn't any idea of how translating that. I neither knew the meaning of "Doch wohl nicht zuletzt" nor the meaning of "Löwenanteils". But now I've a clearer idea. A lot of  thanks to Words.


----------



## Words

The question is, whether one would use the term lion's share just because it is in a dicctionary. 

The frase "Doch wohl nicht zuletzt" - I translated that rather loosely. Personally I would never start a German sentence like that. Let me know what your Spanish version would be like once you are done..please.


----------



## David

Doch wohl nicht zuletzt zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe 

With regard to a Spanish translation of the second clause:
erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot
el Tribunal de Munich primero reclamó la jurisdicción exclusiva, y, en octubre de 1956, declaró muerto a Hitler.

Sorry, but I can´t figure out what _zuletzt zur Sicherstellung...am Erbe_ quite means in the first clause. I think the English translation given above (Not only to secure their lion´s share [Lôwenanteils]) omits part of the meaning.

the lion's share is good English, but in Spanish I would say la mayor parte


----------



## Words

of course: lion's share at the inheritance

I forgot that, thank you David.
The frase "Doch wohl nicht zuletzt" is kind of insinuating that this is not the only reason for doing so.


----------



## espe777

I think I don't understand fully the meaning of the sentence. But I've done a first translation, it isn't very literal...

Probablemente, la justicia de Múnich fue la única en ocuparse del caso para asegurarse la mayor parte de la herencia, entre otras razones, y, en octubre de 1956, declaró que Hitler había muerto.


----------



## Words

this would be my poor Spanish version for the beginning:

No solo por razones de asegurar la mayor parte de la herencia


----------



## heidita

espe777 said:


> I've got to translate the following sentence into Spanish. Could anyone help me? I don't mind if you tell me the translation in English:
> 
> _Doch wohl nicht zuletzt zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot_
> 
> Thank you!


 


Words said:


> Not only to secure their lion's share, the court of Munich first of all declared sole competence and later on the death of Hitler in october of 1956.
> 
> Try using that for now, until we can all work out a better version


 
Word, es wird hier immer als unhöflich empfunden, wenn ein anderes Mitglied darauf hinweist, daß der Anfrager seine eigene Version versuchen sollte, und dann prompt von einem anderen Mitglied die Antwort kommt. 



espe777 said:


> I think I don't understand fully the meaning of the sentence. But I've done a first translation, it isn't very literal...
> 
> Probablemente, la justicia de Múnich fue la única en ocuparse del caso para asegurarse la mayor parte de la herencia, entre otras razones, y, en octubre de 1956, declaró que Hitler había muerto.


 
Espe, la traducción es esta. 

*Primero el tribunal de Munich se proclamó competente para realizar el procedimiento judicial, con el objetivo principal, aunque no único, de apropiarse la mayor parte de la herencia y posteriormente declaró muerto a Hitler. *


----------



## espe777

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> Word, es wird hier immer als unhöflich empfunden, wenn ein anderes Mitglied darauf hinweist, daß der Anfrager seine eigene Version versuchen sollte, und dann prompt von einem anderen Mitglied die Antwort kommt.


The original poster said this:


> I've got to translate the following sentence into Spanish. Could anyone help me? *I don't mind if you tell me the translation in English*:


This is exactly what Words did, and he is a new member. I was confused myself about the request. I believe he started translating a bit into Spanish because has not yet understood all the rules. 

Gaer


----------



## espe777

I'm sorry if I've caused any problem. I have to do a German-Spanish translation and I had a lot of problems with that sentence. Since I speak English much better than German I salid that I didn't mind if you told me the translation in English (in case you weren't Spanish speakers).


----------



## gaer

espe777 said:


> I'm sorry if I've caused any problem. I have to do a German-Spanish translation and I had a lot of problems with that sentence. Since I speak English much better than German I salid that I didn't mind if you told me the translation in English (in case you weren't Spanish speakers).


The confusion is the fact that we are dealing with three languages and a rule.

In any case in which a translation is requested and the request may be connected to homework or an assignment, members are always asked to present their own work first.

Heidita was expecting you to attempt a Spanish "attempt" before you were given help. 

Here is a part of the rules you and other new members might read:

About homework, translations, etc.

By the way, here is a link to the text. Context always helps.

You are allowed to paste four lines of text, but no more because of copyright laws, so:

1) Nicht nur die Münchner Justiz arbeitete unterdessen am amtlichen Tod Hitlers, auch in Berlin, seinem letzten Wohnsitz, sowie in Wien, der Hauptstadt seines Geburtslandes, liefen Verfahren wegen einer entsprechenden Erklärung. 

2) *Doch wohl nicht zuletzt* zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot. 

3) Endgültig. 

4) Ohne Zweifel.

This also makes the meaning of "Doch wohl nicht zuletzt" much more clear. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:


> The original poster said this:
> 
> This is exactly what Words did, and he is a new member. I was confused myself about the request. I believe he started translating a bit into Spanish because has not yet understood all the rules.
> 
> Gaer


 
I read espe's request, gear, thank you. That's why I pointed out to Word, being a new member, how we normally help on this forum.

Espe, it was not your mistake. One should always try to give his/her own version first.
No es cortés si yo te pido presentar tu propia versión que vaya otro forero y te da su versión sin esperar la tuya.


----------



## gaer

Words said:


> of course: lion's share at _*of*_ the inheritance
> 
> I forgot that, thank you David.
> The frase "Doch wohl nicht zuletzt" is kind of insinuating that this is not the only reason for doing so.


This is where context really helps:

_*Nicht nur die Münchner Justiz*_ arbeitete unterdessen am amtlichen Tod Hitlers, *auch in Berlin*, seinem letzten Wohnsitz, _*sowie in Wien*_, der Hauptstadt seines Geburtslandes, liefen Verfahren wegen einer entsprechenden Erklärung. *Doch wohl nicht zuletzt* zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot. 

Here I would say that "*Doch wohl nicht zuletzt*" bothered you because the previous sentence was missing. To me it simply says that all that follows is no less important than what went before.

But I may be completely misunderstanding the point.

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...
> To me it simply says that all that follows is no less important than what went before.


I think it is a bit more complicated. I tried to find an English equivalent for that phrase, but nothing useful crossed my mind so far. The sentence merely states, that the decision to declare its sole authority might have been inspired by the money at stake, arising from Hitler's heritage/ legacy and of which a certain percentage was supposed to go into the reimbursement of the court in charge. 

Since there had been apparently several jurisdictions involved they simply wanted to claim the major part of the money, which normally is entitled to the authority in charge. This is expressed in a slightly euphemistic way along the lines: there might have been several reasons for their ruling--last but not least it was the money at stake, of which the Munich court simply wanted to seize the lion's share.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:


> I think it is a bit more complicated. I tried to find an English equivalent for that phrase, but nothing useful crossed my mind so far.


Thank you, Ralf, for the thorough answer.

You did use "last but not least", which is what occurred to me for the phrase in question, in the context it is used in the sentence mentioned.


> The sentence merely states, that the decision to declare its sole authority might have been inspired by the money at stake, arising from Hitler's heritage/ legacy and of which a certain percentage was supposed to go into the reimbursement of the court in charge.


The last part I don't get because it is all about law, and that is a great weakness. In other words, I know nothing about such reimbursements in your country or mine.


> Since there had been apparently several jurisdictions involved they simply wanted to claim the major part of the money, which normally is entitled to the authority in charge.


That part I think I got.


> This is expressed in a slightly euphemistic way along the lines: there might have been several reasons for their ruling--last but not least it was the money at stake, of which the Munich court simply wanted to seize the lion's share.


This is what I understood. It's probably wrong, so please tell me where I've gone wrong:

Doch wohl nicht zuletzt zur Sicherstellung des eigenen Löwenanteils am Erbe erklärte das Münchner Gericht zunächst die alleinige Zuständigkeit - und im Oktober 1956 Hitler für tot. Endgültig. Ohne Zweifel. 

Last but not least, the Munich court/tribunal at first/at the outset declared [claimed] sole responsibility for the securing/safeguarding/safe-keeping of the lion's share of the inheritance—and in October 1956 declared Hitler [as] dead. For good. Without doubt.

I guess Munich wanted to get its hands on all the money!!! 

Happy New Year, Ralf, and to everyone else too…

Gaer


----------



## espe777

Thanks for your new answers.

Finally I had translated:

*Pero el tribunal de Múnich se atribuyó el caso con el objetivo principal, pero no único, de apropiarse de la mayor parte de la herencia, y en octubre de 1956 declaró que Hitler había muerto. Definitivamente. Sin ninguna duda.*

But now I'm not sure if I got the correct translation as I read your new answers.

How could I say "last but not least"? Is something like "por último, pero no por ello menos importante..."? (That's a set sentence in Spanish).


----------



## heidita

espe777 said:


> Thanks for your new answers.
> 
> Finally I had translated:
> 
> *Pero El tribunal de Múnich decidió atribuirse el caso con el objetivo principal, pero no único, de apropiarse de la mayor parte de la herencia, y en octubre de 1956 declaró a Hitler como muerto/declaró la muerte de Hitler. Definitivamente. Sin ninguna duda.*Sin lugar a dudas.
> 
> How could I say "last but not least"? Is something like "por último, pero no por ello menos importante..."? (That's a set sentence in Spanish).


 
Yo personalmente lo dejaría ya así. Lo último me parece buena idea. ¿Tiene que ser una traducción tan literal? En español me parece más correcto así. Poner _pero_ no está bien.


----------



## gaer

espe777 said:


> Thanks for your new answers.
> 
> Finally I had translated:
> 
> *Pero el tribunal de Múnich se atribuyó el caso con el objetivo principal, pero no único, de apropiarse de la mayor parte de la herencia, y en octubre de 1956 declaró que Hitler había muerto. Definitivamente. Sin ninguna duda.*
> 
> But now I'm not sure if I got the correct translation as I read your new answers.
> 
> How could I say "last but not least"? Is something like "por último, pero no por ello menos importante..."? (That's a set sentence in Spanish).


The only reason I mentioned "last but not least" is that the part about the Munich court comes after the mention of other places, but it's clear that it is by no means _*less*_ important than the other places (courts?) mentioned.

That's assuming my understanding is correct.

But there is no definite correspondence to English in such phrases as:

zu guter Letzt
nicht zuletzt
doch wohl nicht zuletzt

For the meaning of "doch wohl nicht zuletzt", you would probably be safest if you take the advice of people who are translating directly from German to Spanish.

Gaer


----------

